# carrots and olives



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

What's the weirdest thing your cats obsess over?
Callie loves carrots. Just the unopened bag of baby carrots makes her go crazy. It's like catnip to her. If we go shopping and have a bag of carrots on the table as we're putting things away, she's on them, rubbing her face all over the bag, rubbing her nose on it, licking it... One time we actually had the carrots out of the bag before we knew not to take them out where she could get at them, and she was just rubbing all over them and licking them. She didn't try to chew or eat them, though. Just sniff and rub. lol
Our other cat, Puffy, loved canned olives. One time we had some leftover olive pizza on the table that we weren't going to eat, and Puffy started going crazy over the olives. she was sniffing them, and licking them. She wasn't trying to eat them, though. It was kind of like she really liked them but didn't know what to do with them. she took one into her mouth and played with it a bit, and then spit it out on the table but continued to sniff and lick at it. It was so weird.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo is crazy about tofu. She will dig into the recycle garbage can to lick the tofu box. She also loves plain rice congee. My mom always jokes that no wonder Metoo is decendent of temple cats. Meatball use to drink tea from my cup when she was a kitten. She stopped doing that after grown up though.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

One time my brother had some Tomato soup and left the cup on the table next to the couch, and Sylvester came up and licked it clean!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Chica loves snap peas and almost any kind of fruit. In the summer when we visit my mother's house, she will eat them right off the vine in their garden.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMOw likes anything green. Broccoli, parsley, cilantro, snap peas and lettuce. He's constantly after bits when I eat anything green.

Shepherd Book...he's not picky. He'll steal it and eat it if it comes out of the kitchen. He seems to like carbohydrates though. Bread, pastas, chips and flour tortillas.


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to have a cat that loved eating white bread. All my cats have LOVED doritos and cheese puffs. Those were all family pets though. Me and my fiance's kitten, Azrielle, is absolutely the strangest eater. (I've had dogs that were pickier eaters... actually I've known people that are pickier!) My other kitties only licked the cheese off doritos and cheese puffs, but she actually eats the entire thing. She will try anything once, but here's a list of some other weird foods that she loves and continues to eat:
Mayonnaise, salad dressing, mustard
Cream cheese, cheddar cheese (really anything involving cheese)
Soft pretzels, pizza crust, saltine crackers
Honey nut cheerios, frosted flakes, frosted mini wheats (as long as they're a bit soggy)
Peanut butter & strawberry jelly (never grape)
Ice cream, Italian water ice, freezer ice pops (watermelon, kiwi, & lemon are her faves)

That's all I can think of for now that's food. (She also eats non food items like rubber bands, cotton balls, matchbooks, and paper.) And no, I don't purposely give her people food. She just steals it. My fiance is a softy when it comes to her adorable kitten eyes begging for a morsel. He sneaks a bite of his food to her when I'm not looking. It is kind of nice that none of our salad dressing bottles have the gross gunk around the edges, cuz she licks it off before we put it away.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if we're over-worrying or not, but we're really afraid to let Milky eat any human food, so every time when we're eating, it's very rushed and we never let him go near our food, except if it's a fruit that I think is ok to eat. He's always licking his lips when we bring food out and looking at us with those begging eyes. I'm just so afraid that if he ever eats something that would make him sick, I'd be so upset...


----------

